# how about Generators ???? Generac vs Ridgid



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

I bought a husky 5000 watt running 6250 peak gas generator at homedepot with a subaru engine on it never opened it and im able to take it back. wanting a better name and some more power probably. i got about $600 as credit and looking at the generacs and the ridgid. its impossible to find something made it America unless you spend a $$$$$. I want to keep it under $1,000. ridgid makes two sweet units with the detachable control panels. I've been eyeing up the 6800 running and 8000 peak for around $900 but uneasy about the yamaha engine. the bigger 8000/10000 with the subaru is out of my price range. Then you have several generacs my three closest HDs only have gens for $1200 and up lol and the bigger ridgid not the smaller one so i might have to travel alittle more to find a gen or ridgid for $600-$1000 . im looking at are the gp5500,gp6500,gp7000/7500 etc.newer/older models electric start and non.. im getting confused with these generacs. difference handles but same models . im guessing some are older and new models.on the website they have the gp7000 for $589 and the gp7500 with electrica start for $999 lol pretty much the same thing the new model is alittle more powerful with a new handle for $400.thats nuts right. prices on generacs from $600-$1000. anyone have any of these and if you can give a review on noise power, can you use all the outlets and the twist at the same time ? stick with subura engine? or are others ok? let me know thanks


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

I have Generac, that I bought in july of 09 and would recommend one.

Mine had issues with the piston being to long and it need to go in to have engine work after the first day we had it. Broken within the first five minutes.

But.

Generac stepped up, fixed it, and we have never had another problem since. 
Its quiet, starts on the first pull every time, and is extremely good on gas and can run for hours on a tank full.

Over all very much worth the $500 I paid for it.

J.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Honda.....


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

2COR517;1462091 said:


> Honda.....


 x 2 ............


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

It`s my understanding that Generac is now a house brand for home depo.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Peterbilt;1462035 said:


> I have Generac, that I bought in july of 09 and would recommend one.
> 
> Mine had issues with the piston being to long and it need to go in to have engine work after the first day we had it. Broken within the first five minutes.
> 
> ...


The piston was to long?:laughing: Ok, that was a made up reason by someone who has no idea about what happened or about engines. Piston height is the total length of the piston, if it was too long it would have either snapped the skirt off right away or made a ton of noise smacking into the head/valves as soon as you started it. If it had a piston with the wrong compression height the latter would have also happened.

Wife bought me/us a Honda 2000 to plug the shore power into on the 5th wheel, works great and you can't even hear it. The onboard generator is a 5500 Onan it isn't loud but you can still hear it. Last summer we had a power outage in the neighborhood and the wife sent me to Northern Tool to buy a big enough generator so some of the neighbors could plug in, I got a Power Horse 7000 watt peak 5500 run. It does the job don't even know what kind of motor is in it, looks like a knockoff Honda. Wasn't going to spend a ton of money just for the neighbors to have juice


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

tuna;1462189 said:


> It`s my understanding that Generac is now a house brand for home depo.


They are also sold at Northern Tool


----------



## jmbones (Jun 17, 2009)

I have the Rigid 8000w running 10,000w startup with the electric start Subaru engine. Got it for $1200 at HD 2 years ago. I have a manual transfer switch on my home with a plug for the generator on the outside. It powers about 8 circuits. I have never needed it yet for the home but have no no issues in the little time I have started it.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

How about Champion. A lot us RVers use the 3500 watt model for camping. Much less expensive than honda and has great customer support. You can buy them at Tractor Supply and Camping World stores and others.

http://www.championpowerequipment.com/products/generators/

Fran


----------

